# Clippers Survivor



## Shady*

This seems to be the rage around other boards, so why not here? Heres how it works:

Every player starts off with 10 points, the rule is to add (+) or subract (-) one point for two players of your choice. *You can only add (+) to one player and subtract (-) from one player at a time.*

All I ask is that you put the running total next to the player name. It's easier to see the score that way. (ie. Cassell 11, Cassell 12, Cassell 11, etc). Once a player has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. If you would like you can state your reason as to why you voted the way you did.

You simply copy and paste the list from the poster above you. In the end if the thread last long enough there should only be one player left.

Put a subtract sign in () and a addition sign for the player that you altered.
(-) (+)
*
There is a 1-hour limit before you can vote again.*

There is 17 players so the total should add up to 170.

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing
10 Elton Brand
10 Guillermo Diaz
10 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
10 Quinton Ross
10 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
10 Vin Baker
10 Walter McCarty
10 Yaroslav Korolev
10 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Shady*

I'll start:

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing*
11 Elton Brand (+)*
10 Guillermo Diaz
10 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
10 Quinton Ross
10 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas*
9 Vin Baker (-)*
10 Walter McCarty
10 Yaroslav Korolev
10 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## MicCheck12

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing
11 Elton Brand 
10 Guillermo Diaz
10 James Singleton + 11
10 Paul Davis
10 Quinton Ross
10 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
9 Vin Baker 
10 Walter McCarty - 9
10 Yaroslav Korolev
10 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing
11 Elton Brand
10 Guillermo Diaz
10 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
10 Quinton Ross (+) 11
10 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
9 Vin Baker
9 Walter McCarty (-) 8 (He is not coming back next season ) 
10 Yaroslav Korolev
10 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Shady*

Here is what the list should look like, counting Mic and Roscoe's votes and mine as well.

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing*
12 Elton Brand (+)*
10 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
10 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas*
8 Vin Baker (-)*
8 Walter McCarty
10 Yaroslav Korolev
10 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing
12 Elton Brand 
10 Guillermo Diaz
*12 James Singleton +*
10 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
10 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
*7 Vin Baker -*
8 Walter McCarty
10 Yaroslav Korolev
10 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## cadarn

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing
12 Elton Brand 
10 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton -
10 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
10 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
7 Vin Baker 
9 Walter McCarty +
10 Yaroslav Korolev
10 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## paperclip

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing
12 Elton Brand
10 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell +
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
7 Vin Baker
9 Walter McCarty
10 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca -


----------



## Shady*

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing*
13 Elton Brand (+)*
10 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
*6 Vin Baker (-)*
9 Walter McCarty
10 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing (+)
13 Elton Brand
10 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
6 Vin Baker
8 Walter McCarty (-)
10 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Dynamic™

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
8 Cuttino Mobley (-)
9 Daniel Ewing (-)
13 Elton Brand (+)
10 Guillermo Diaz
10 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
10 Quinton Ross
10 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
10 Vin Baker
10 Walter McCarty
10 Yaroslav Korolev
10 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

Dynamic, you messed up the list!

10 Boniface Ndong
10 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing 
14 Elton Brand (+)
10 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
5 Vin Baker (-)
8 Walter McCarty 
10 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

10 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman (+)
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing 
14 Elton Brand
9 Guillermo Diaz (-)
11 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
5 Vin Baker
8 Walter McCarty 
10 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Weasel

10 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman 
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
15 Elton Brand (+)
9 Guillermo Diaz 
11 James Singleton
10 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
5 Vin Baker
7 Walter McCarty (-)
10 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## qross1fan

10 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
15 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
*9 Paul Davis [-]*
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell
10 Shaun Livingston
10 Tim Thomas
5 Vin Baker
7 Walter McCarty 
*11 Yaroslav Korolev [+]*
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

10 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
15 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis 
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell
*11 Shaun Livingston (+)*
10 Tim Thomas
5 Vin Baker
*6 Walter McCarty (-)*
11 Yaroslav Korolev 
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## cadarn

11 Boniface Ndong(+)
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
15 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis 
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell
11 Shaun Livingston 
9 Tim Thomas(-)
5 Vin Baker
6 Walter McCarty 
11 Yaroslav Korolev 
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Shady*

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing*
16 Elton Brand (+)*
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell
11 Shaun Livingston
9 Tim Thomas*
4 Vin Baker (-)*
6 Walter McCarty
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Weasel

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
16 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
12 Sam Cassell (+)
11 Shaun Livingston
9 Tim Thomas
4 Vin Baker 
5 Walter McCarty (-)
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## LittleBrother

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
16 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
12 Sam Cassell 
12 Shaun Livingston (+)
9 Tim Thomas
3 Vin Baker (-)
5 Walter McCarty 
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## matador1238

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
17 Elton Brand (+)
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
12 Sam Cassell 
12 Shaun Livingston 
9 Tim Thomas
2 Vin Baker (-)
5 Walter McCarty 
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
17 Elton Brand
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
12 Sam Cassell 
13 Shaun Livingston (+)
9 Tim Thomas
1 Vin Baker (-)
5 Walter McCarty 
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Weasel

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley (+)
11 Daniel Ewing
17 Elton Brand
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
12 Sam Cassell
13 Shaun Livingston 
9 Tim Thomas
1 Vin Baker 
4 Walter McCarty (-)
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Dynamic™

Sorry, I didn't understand it, is this one better?
11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
16 Elton Brand (+)
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
11 Sam Cassell
11 Shaun Livingston
9 Tim Thomas
4 Vin Baker (-)
6 Walter McCarty
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Shady*

Read the rules Dynamic.

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley 
11 Daniel Ewing*
18 Elton Brand (+)*
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
12 Sam Cassell
13 Shaun Livingston
9 Tim Thomas
4 Walter McCarty
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca

*0 Vin Baker (-)*


----------



## bootstrenf

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley 
11 Daniel Ewing
18 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
12 Sam Cassell
14 Shaun Livingston (+)
9 Tim Thomas
3 Walter McCarty (-)
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Weasel

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette (+)
11 Cuttino Mobley 
11 Daniel Ewing
18 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
12 Sam Cassell
14 Shaun Livingston 
9 Tim Thomas
2 Walter McCarty (-)
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Shady*

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing*
19 Elton Brand (+)*
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
12 Sam Cassell
14 Shaun Livingston
9 Tim Thomas*
1 Walter McCarty (-)*
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Dynamic™

10 Boniface Ndong (-)
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette 
11 Cuttino Mobley 
11 Daniel Ewing
19 Elton Brand (+)
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
12 Sam Cassell
14 Shaun Livingston 
9 Tim Thomas
2 Walter McCarty 
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

Goodbye McCarty!

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
19 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell (+)
14 Shaun Livingston
9 Tim Thomas
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Shady*

HAHAHA! All three of us went at almost the same time. squeemu counted my vote, so I guess you have to revote Dynamic.


----------



## Dynamic™

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley (+)
11 Daniel Ewing
19 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz (-)
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell 
14 Shaun Livingston
9 Tim Thomas
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bootstrenf

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
19 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
9 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell 
15 Shaun Livingston (+)
8 Tim Thomas (-)
11 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Shady*

:rofl: Boot's list is right. We're going to discount your vote again..

Dynamic, read your PMs.


----------



## qross1fan

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
19 Elton Brand
9 Guillermo Diaz
11 James Singleton
*8 Paul Davis [-]*
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
15 Shaun Livingston 
8 Tim Thomas 
*12 Yaroslav Korolev [+]*
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Weasel

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
19 Elton Brand
8 Guillermo Diaz (-)
11 James Singleton
8 Paul Davis [-]
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
15 Shaun Livingston 
9 Tim Thomas (+)
12 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Pacers Fan

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
11 Daniel Ewing
19 Elton Brand
9 Guillermo Diaz (+)
11 James Singleton
7 Paul Davis (-)
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
15 Shaun Livingston
9 Tim Thomas
12 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bruindre

I was wondering how long it would take before the Clippers' version of this game.

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
*10 Daniel Ewing* (-)
*20 Elton Brand * (+)
9 Guillermo Diaz 
11 James Singleton
7 Paul Davis 
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
15 Shaun Livingston
9 Tim Thomas
12 Yaroslav Korolev
9 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## M-Blade

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing
20 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz 
*12 James Singleton (+) *
7 Paul Davis 
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
15 Shaun Livingston
9 Tim Thomas
12 Yaroslav Korolev
*8 Zeljko Rebraca (-) *


----------



## bootstrenf

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing
20 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz 
12 James Singleton 
7 Paul Davis 
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
16 Shaun Livingston (+)
8 Tim Thomas (-)
12 Yaroslav Korolev
8 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing
20 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz 
12 James Singleton 
6 Paul Davis (-)
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
17 Shaun Livingston (+)
8 Tim Thomas
12 Yaroslav Korolev
8 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bootstrenf

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
10 Daniel Ewing
20 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz 
12 James Singleton 
5 Paul Davis (-)
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
18 Shaun Livingston (+)
8 Tim Thomas
12 Yaroslav Korolev
8 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bruindre

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
11 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
*9 Daniel Ewing* (-)
20 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz 
12 James Singleton 
5 Paul Davis 
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
*19 Shaun Livingston* (+)
8 Tim Thomas
12 Yaroslav Korolev
8 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## choiboi46

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
*12 Corey Maggette (+)*
11 Cuttino Mobley
9 Daniel Ewing
20 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz 
12 James Singleton 
*4 Paul Davis (-)*
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
19 Shaun Livingston
8 Tim Thomas
12 Yaroslav Korolev
8 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bootstrenf

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette 
11 Cuttino Mobley
9 Daniel Ewing
20 Elton Brand 
9 Guillermo Diaz 
12 James Singleton 
3 Paul Davis (-)
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
20 Shaun Livingston (+)
8 Tim Thomas
12 Yaroslav Korolev
8 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## qross1fan

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
9 Daniel Ewing
20 Elton Brand
9 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
3 Paul Davis 
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
20 Shaun Livingston 
*7 Tim Thomas[-]
13 Yaroslav Korolev [+]*
8 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Weasel

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley (+)
9 Daniel Ewing
20 Elton Brand
8 Guillermo Diaz (-)
12 James Singleton
3 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
13 Sam Cassell
20 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas[-]
13 Yaroslav Korolev [+]
8 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bruindre

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley 
8 Daniel Ewing (-)
20 Elton Brand
8 Guillermo Diaz 
12 James Singleton
3 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell (+)
20 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
13 Yaroslav Korolev 
8 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley 
9 Daniel Ewing (+)
20 Elton Brand
8 Guillermo Diaz 
12 James Singleton
3 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
20 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
13 Yaroslav Korolev 
7 Zeljko Rebraca (-)


----------



## Shady*

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
9 Daniel Ewing*
21 Elton Brand (+)*
8 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
3 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
20 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
13 Yaroslav Korolev*
6 Zeljko Rebraca (-)*


----------



## bruindre

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
*8 Daniel Ewing* (-)
21 Elton Brand 
8 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
3 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
*21 Shaun Livingston* (+)
7 Tim Thomas
13 Yaroslav Korolev
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bootstrenf

11 Boniface Ndong
11 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
7 Daniel Ewing (-)
21 Elton Brand 
8 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
3 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
22 Shaun Livingston (+)
7 Tim Thomas
13 Yaroslav Korolev
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## qross1fan

11 Boniface Ndong
*10 Chris Kaman [-]*
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
7 Daniel Ewing
21 Elton Brand
8 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
3 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
22 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
*14 Yaroslav Korolev [+]*
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

10 Boniface Ndong [-]
11 Chris Kaman [+]
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
7 Daniel Ewing
21 Elton Brand
8 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
3 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
22 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
14 Yaroslav Korolev 
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bootstrenf

10 Boniface Ndong 
11 Chris Kaman 
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
7 Daniel Ewing
21 Elton Brand
8 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
2 Paul Davis (-)
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
23 Shaun Livingston (+)
7 Tim Thomas
14 Yaroslav Korolev 
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

10 Boniface Ndong 
11 Chris Kaman 
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
7 Daniel Ewing
21 Elton Brand
8 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
1 Paul Davis (-)
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
24 Shaun Livingston (+)
7 Tim Thomas
14 Yaroslav Korolev 
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bruindre

10 Boniface Ndong 
11 Chris Kaman 
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
*6 Daniel Ewing * (-)
21 Elton Brand
8 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
1 Paul Davis 
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
*25 Shaun Livingston* (+)
7 Tim Thomas
14 Yaroslav Korolev 
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

Clipsfan beat me! :biggrin:


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

10 Boniface Ndong 
11 Chris Kaman 
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
6 Daniel Ewing 
*22 Elton Brand (+)*
*7 Guillermo Diaz (-) * 
12 James Singleton
1 Paul Davis 
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
25 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
14 Yaroslav Korolev 
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

10 Boniface Ndong
12 Chris Kaman (+)
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
6 Daniel Ewing
22 Elton Brand 
7 Guillermo Diaz 
12 James Singleton
1 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
25 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
13 Yaroslav Korolev (-)
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Shady*

10 Boniface Ndong*
13 Chris Kaman (+)*
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
6 Daniel Ewing
22 Elton Brand
7 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
1 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
25 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas*
12 Yaroslav Korolev (-)*
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bootstrenf

10 Boniface Ndong
13 Chris Kaman 
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing (-)
22 Elton Brand
7 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
1 Paul Davis
11 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
26 Shaun Livingston (+)
7 Tim Thomas
12 Yaroslav Korolev 
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

10 Boniface Ndong
13 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing 
22 Elton Brand
7 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
1 Paul Davis
12 Quinton Ross (+)
14 Sam Cassell
26 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
11 Yaroslav Korolev (-)
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

10 Boniface Ndong
13 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing 
22 Elton Brand
7 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
*0 Paul Davis (-)*
12 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
*27 Shaun Livingston (+)*
7 Tim Thomas
11 Yaroslav Korolev
6 Zeljko Rebraca 

*Out: Paul Davis *


----------



## bootstrenf

10 Boniface Ndong
13 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing 
22 Elton Brand
7 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
12 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
28 Shaun Livingston (+)
6 Tim Thomas (-)
11 Yaroslav Korolev
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

Guys, Shaun Livingston is good, but he isn't THAT good.

10 Boniface Ndong
13 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing
23 Elton Brand (+)
7 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
12 Quinton Ross
14 Sam Cassell
27 Shaun Livingston (-)
6 Tim Thomas 
11 Yaroslav Korolev
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

10 Boniface Ndong
13 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing
23 Elton Brand 
7 Guillermo Diaz
12 James Singleton
12 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell (+)
27 Shaun Livingston 
6 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev (-)
6 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

10 Boniface Ndong
13 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing
23 Elton Brand 
7 Guillermo Diaz
13 James Singleton (+)
12 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell 
27 Shaun Livingston 
6 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev 
5 Zeljko Rebraca (-)


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

10 Boniface Ndong
13 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing
23 Elton Brand 
7 Guillermo Diaz
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross (+)
15 Sam Cassell 
27 Shaun Livingston 
6 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev 
4 Zeljko Rebraca (-)

(Can we chuck in Aaron Williams now ?)


----------



## squeemu

10 Boniface Ndong
14 Chris Kaman (+)
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing
23 Elton Brand
7 Guillermo Diaz
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross 
15 Sam Cassell
26 Shaun Livingston (-)
6 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev
4 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bootstrenf

10 Boniface Ndong
13 Chris Kaman (-)
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing
23 Elton Brand
7 Guillermo Diaz
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross 
15 Sam Cassell
27 Shaun Livingston (+)
6 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev
4 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

9 Boniface Ndong (-)
13 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing
23 Elton Brand
7 Guillermo Diaz
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross 
15 Sam Cassell
28 Shaun Livingston (+)
6 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev
4 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Weasel

9 Boniface Ndong 
13 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
5 Daniel Ewing
23 Elton Brand
6 Guillermo Diaz (-)
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross 
15 Sam Cassell
28 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas (+)
10 Yaroslav Korolev
4 Zeljko Rebraca

Added: (since he is on the team, I think it is fair to have him in this)
10 Aaron Willams


----------



## bootstrenf

9 Boniface Ndong 
13 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
4 Daniel Ewing (-)
23 Elton Brand
6 Guillermo Diaz 
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross 
15 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston (+)
7 Tim Thomas 
10 Yaroslav Korolev
4 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

9 Boniface Ndong
14 Chris Kaman (+)
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
4 Daniel Ewing 
23 Elton Brand
6 Guillermo Diaz
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell
28 Shaun Livingston (-)
7 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev
4 Zeljko Rebraca

Livingston is apparently better than Brand, Cassell, Maggette, Kaman...


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

9 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman (+) 
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
4 Daniel Ewing 
23 Elton Brand
5 Guillermo Diaz (-)
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell
28 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev
4 Zeljko Rebraca

Livingston is not better than Brand, Kaman, Maggette, and Cassell yet but apparently he is more popular...


----------



## bruindre

9 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman 
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
*3 Daniel Ewing* (-)
*24 Elton Brand * (+)
5 Guillermo Diaz
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell
28 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev
4 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## El chido

9 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman 
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
3 Daniel Ewing 
24 Elton Brand
5 Guillermo Diaz
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston (+) Favorite Clipper ever (Do not know why)
7 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev
3 Zeljko Rebraca (-) I like when he plays, but lately he has not played


----------



## bruindre

9 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman 
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
*2 Daniel Ewing * (-)
*25 Elton Brand* (+)
5 Guillermo Diaz
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

9 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman 
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
2 Daniel Ewing
*26 Elton Brand (+)*
*4 Guillermo Diaz (-)*
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Pacers Fan

9 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
1 Daniel Ewing (-)
26 Elton Brand
5 Guillermo Diaz (+)
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
10 Yaroslav Korolev
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

9 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
1 Daniel Ewing
27 Elton Brand (+)
5 Guillermo Diaz 
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
9 Yaroslav Korolev (-)
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

8 Boniface Ndong (-)
15 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
1 Daniel Ewing
28 Elton Brand (+)
5 Guillermo Diaz 
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
9 Yaroslav Korolev
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Dynamic™

Good-bye Daniel Ewing!
8 Boniface Ndong 
15 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
29 Elton Brand (+)
5 Guillermo Diaz 
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
15 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
9 Yaroslav Korolev
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## squeemu

8 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
29 Elton Brand 
5 Guillermo Diaz
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell (+)
29 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
8 Yaroslav Korolev (-)
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Weasel

8 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman
13 Corey Maggette (+)
11 Cuttino Mobley
29 Elton Brand 
4 Guillermo Diaz (-)
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
8 Yaroslav Korolev
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## NOBLE

8 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman
13 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
29 Elton Brand 
3 Guillermo Diaz (-)
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (+)
7 Tim Thomas
8 Yaroslav Korolev
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bruindre

8 Boniface Ndong
15 Chris Kaman
13 Corey Maggette
11 Cuttino Mobley
*30 Elton Brand  * (+)
*2 Guillermo Diaz* (-)
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
8 Yaroslav Korolev
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## joser

8 Boniface Ndong 
15 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette (+)
11 Cuttino Mobley
30 Elton Brand 
2 Guillermo Diaz 
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
7 Yaroslav Korolev (-)
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Dynamic™

8 Boniface Ndong 
15 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette 
12 Cuttino Mobley (+)
30 Elton Brand 
1 *Guillermo Diaz* (-)
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
7 Yaroslav Korolev 
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## bootstrenf

8 Boniface Ndong 
15 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette 
12 Cuttino Mobley 
30 Elton Brand 
0 Guillermo Diaz (-)
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston (+)
7 Tim Thomas
7 Yaroslav Korolev 
3 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Dynamic™

bootstrenf said:


> 8 Boniface Ndong
> 15 Chris Kaman
> 14 Corey Maggette
> 12 Cuttino Mobley
> 30 Elton Brand
> 0 Guillermo Diaz (-)
> 13 James Singleton
> 13 Quinton Ross
> 16 Sam Cassell
> 31 Shaun Livingston (+)
> 7 Tim Thomas
> 7 Yaroslav Korolev
> 3 Zeljko Rebraca


You were suppose to remove him.
15 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette 
12 Cuttino Mobley 
31 Elton Brand (+)
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
7 Yaroslav Korolev 
2 Zeljko Rebraca (-)


----------



## squeemu

8 Boniface Ndong 
16 Chris Kaman (+)
14 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley
31 Elton Brand 
13 James Singleton
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (-)
7 Tim Thomas
7 Yaroslav Korolev
2 Zeljko Rebraca


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

8 Boniface Ndong 
16 Chris Kaman 
14 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley
31 Elton Brand 
14 James Singleton (+)
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
7 Yaroslav Korolev
*1 Zeljko Rebraca (-)*


----------



## Dynamic™

Bye-bye Zeljko Rebraca! Have a most wonderful day!
8 Boniface Ndong 
16 Chris Kaman 
14 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley
32 Elton Brand (+) 
14 James Singleton 
13 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
7 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## squeemu

8 Boniface Ndong
16 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley
32 Elton Brand 
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross (+)
16 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston (-)
7 Tim Thomas
7 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## bruindre

*7 Boniface Ndong* (-)
*17 Chris Kaman* (+)
14 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley
32 Elton Brand 
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross 
16 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston 
7 Tim Thomas
7 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## Dynamic™

7 Boniface Ndong 
17 Chris Kaman 
14 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley
33 Elton Brand (+)
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross 
16 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston 
6 Tim Thomas (-)
7 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## Shady*

^ No good bro, only one post per hour. 

I'm using the list before yours.
*
6 Boniface Ndong (-)*
17 Chris Kaman 
14 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley*
33 Elton Brand (+)*
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
7 Tim Thomas
7 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## bruindre

6 Boniface Ndong 
*18 Chris Kaman* (+)
14 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley
33 Elton Brand 
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
16 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
*6 Tim Thomas* (-)
7 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## squeemu

6 Boniface Ndong
18 Chris Kaman 
14 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley
33 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
17 Sam Cassell (+)
29 Shaun Livingston
6 Tim Thomas 
6 Yaroslav Korolev (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

6 Boniface Ndong
18 Chris Kaman 
15 Corey Maggette (+)
12 Cuttino Mobley
33 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
17 Sam Cassell 
29 Shaun Livingston
6 Tim Thomas 
5 Yaroslav Korolev (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

5 Boniface Ndong (-)
18 Chris Kaman 
15 Corey Maggette 
13 Cuttino Mobley (+)
33 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
17 Sam Cassell 
29 Shaun Livingston
6 Tim Thomas 
5 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## bruindre

5 Boniface Ndong 
18 Chris Kaman 
15 Corey Maggette 
13 Cuttino Mobley 
33 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
*18 Sam Cassell* (+)
29 Shaun Livingston
*5 Tim Thomas* (-)
5 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## Yoyo

5 Boniface Ndong
18 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
*34 Elton Brand (+)*
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
18 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
*4 Tim Thomas (-)*
5 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## qross1fan

5 Boniface Ndong
18 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette (-)
13 Cuttino Mobley
34 Elton Brand 
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
18 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
4 Tim Thomas 
6 Yaroslav Korolev (+)


----------



## Dynamic™

5 Boniface Ndong
18 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette 
13 Cuttino Mobley
35 Elton Brand (+)
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
18 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
3 Tim Thomas (-)
6 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## squeemu

5 Boniface Ndong
18 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
35 Elton Brand 
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
18 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
4 Tim Thomas (+)
5 Yaroslav Korolev (-)

I'm only voting for Thomas because I think he's better than Korolev, N'Dong, and Singleton.


----------



## Weasel

5 Boniface Ndong
18 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
35 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
18 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston
5 Tim Thomas (+)
4 Yaroslav Korolev (-)


----------



## NOBLE

5 Boniface Ndong
18 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
35 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
18 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (+)
5 Tim Thomas
3 Yaroslav Korolev (-)


----------



## squeemu

5 Boniface Ndong
18 Chris Kaman
14 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
35 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
18 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston 
6 Tim Thomas (+)
2 Yaroslav Korolev (-)


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

5 Boniface Ndong
17 Chris Kaman(-)cut that hair
15 Corey Maggette(+)
13 Cuttino Mobley
35 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
18 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston 
6 Tim Thomas 
2 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## bruindre

5 Boniface Ndong
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
35 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
*19 Sam Cassell* (+)
30 Shaun Livingston 
*5 Tim Thomas* (-)
2 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## universal!

4 Boniface Ndong (-)
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
36 Elton Brand (+)
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
19 Sam Cassell 
30 Shaun Livingston 
5 Tim Thomas 
2 Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

3 Boniface Ndong (-)
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
36 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
19 Sam Cassell 
30 Shaun Livingston 
5 Tim Thomas 
2 Yaroslav Korolev
11 Aaron Williams (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

3 Boniface Ndong 
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette (+)
13 Cuttino Mobley
36 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
19 Sam Cassell 
30 Shaun Livingston 
5 Tim Thomas 
1 Yaroslav Korolev (-)
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## bruindre

3 Boniface Ndong 
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette 
13 Cuttino Mobley
36 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
*20 Sam Cassell * (+)
30 Shaun Livingston 
*4 Tim Thomas * (-)
1 Yaroslav Korolev 
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## bootstrenf

3 Boniface Ndong 
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette 
13 Cuttino Mobley
36 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
20 Sam Cassell 
31 Shaun Livingston (+)
4 Tim Thomas 
0 Yaroslav Korolev (-)
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## squeemu

3 Boniface Ndong
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
37 Elton Brand (+)
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
20 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (-)
4 Tim Thomas
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## Dynamic™

3 Boniface Ndong
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand (+)
14 James Singleton
14 Quinton Ross
20 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston 
3 Tim Thomas (-)
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

* 2 Boniface Ndong (-)*
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand 
14 James Singleton
*15 Quinton Ross (+)*
20 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston 
3 Tim Thomas 
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## Dynamic™

*1 Boniface Ndong * (-)
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand 
14 James Singleton
15 Quinton Ross 
20 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston (+)
3 Tim Thomas 
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## bootstrenf

0 Boniface Ndong (-)
17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand 
14 James Singleton
15 Quinton Ross 
20 Sam Cassell
32 Shaun Livingston (+)
3 Tim Thomas 
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## bruindre

17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand 
14 James Singleton
15 Quinton Ross 
*21 Sam Cassell * (+)
32 Shaun Livingston 
*2 Tim Thomas * (-)
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand 
15 James Singleton (+)
15 Quinton Ross 
21 Sam Cassell 
32 Shaun Livingston 
1 Tim Thomas (-)
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## squeemu

17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton 
15 Quinton Ross
21 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston (-)
2 Tim Thomas (+)
11 Aaron Williams


----------



## Weasel

17 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton 
16 Quinton Ross (+)
21 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston 
2 Tim Thomas
10 Aaron Williams (-)


----------



## 36 Karat

17 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette (+)
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton
16 Quinton Ross
21 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston
1 Tim Thomas (-)
10 Aaron Williams


----------



## bootstrenf

17 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette 
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton
16 Quinton Ross
21 Sam Cassell
32 Shaun Livingston (+)
0 Tim Thomas (-)
10 Aaron Williams


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

*18 Chris Kaman (+)*
16 Corey Maggette 
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton
16 Quinton Ross
21 Sam Cassell
32 Shaun Livingston 
*9 Aaron Williams (-) *


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

18 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette 
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand
16 James Singleton (+)
16 Quinton Ross
21 Sam Cassell
32 Shaun Livingston 
8 Aaron Williams (-)


----------



## El chido

18 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette 
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand
16 James Singleton
16 Quinton Ross
21 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston (+)
7 Aaron Williams (-)


----------



## squeemu

18 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand
16 James Singleton
16 Quinton Ross
22 Sam Cassell (+)
32 Shaun Livingston (-)
7 Aaron Williams


----------



## bootstrenf

18 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand
16 James Singleton
16 Quinton Ross
21 Sam Cassell (-)
33 Shaun Livingston (+)
7 Aaron Williams


----------



## bruindre

18 Chris Kaman
*15 Corey Maggette * (-)
13 Cuttino Mobley
38 Elton Brand
16 James Singleton
16 Quinton Ross
*22 Sam Cassell* (+)
33 Shaun Livingston 
7 Aaron Williams


----------



## Shady*

18 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley*
39 Elton Brand (+)*
16 James Singleton
16 Quinton Ross
22 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston*
6 Aaron Williams (-)*


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

18 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley 
*40 Elton Brand (+)*
16 James Singleton
16 Quinton Ross
22 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston 
*5 Aaron Williams (-)*


----------



## qross1fan

18 Chris Kaman
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
40 Elton Brand 
16 James Singleton
17 Quinton Ross [+]
22 Sam Cassell
32 Shaun Livingston [-]
5 Aaron Williams


----------



## squeemu

19 Chris Kaman (+)
15 Corey Maggette
13 Cuttino Mobley
40 Elton Brand 
16 James Singleton
17 Quinton Ross 
22 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston [-]
5 Aaron Williams


----------



## bruindre

19 Chris Kaman 
15 Corey Maggette
*12 Cuttino Mobley* (-)
40 Elton Brand 
16 James Singleton
17 Quinton Ross 
*23 Sam Cassell * (+)
31 Shaun Livingston 
5 Aaron Williams


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

19 Chris Kaman 
15 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley
40 Elton Brand 
17 James Singleton (+)
17 Quinton Ross 
23 Sam Cassell 
31 Shaun Livingston 
4 Aaron Williams (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

19 Chris Kaman 
15 Corey Maggette
12 Cuttino Mobley
40 Elton Brand 
17 James Singleton 
17 Quinton Ross 
23 Sam Cassell 
32 Shaun Livingston (+) 
3 Aaron Williams (-)


----------



## leidout

19 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette (+)
11 Cuttino Mobley (-)
40 Elton Brand 
17 James Singleton 
17 Quinton Ross 
23 Sam Cassell 
32 Shaun Livingston
3 Aaron Williams


----------



## squeemu

19 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette 
12 Cuttino Mobley (+)
40 Elton Brand
16 James Singleton (-)
17 Quinton Ross
23 Sam Cassell
32 Shaun Livingston
3 Aaron Williams


----------



## El chido

19 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette 
12 Cuttino Mobley
40 Elton Brand
16 James Singleton
17 Quinton Ross
23 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston (+)
2 Aaron Williams (-)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

19 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette 
11 Cuttino Mobley (-)
41 Elton Brand (+)
16 James Singleton
17 Quinton Ross
23 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston
2 Aaron Williams


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

19 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette 
11 Cuttino Mobley 
41 Elton Brand 
17 James Singleton (+)
17 Quinton Ross
23 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston
1 Aaron Williams (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

19 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette 
11 Cuttino Mobley 
41 Elton Brand 
17 James Singleton 
17 Quinton Ross
23 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston (+)
0 Aaron Williams (-)


----------



## bruindre

19 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette 
*10 Cuttino Mobley* (-)
41 Elton Brand 
17 James Singleton 
17 Quinton Ross
*24 Sam Cassell* (+)
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

20 Chris Kaman (+)
16 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley 
41 Elton Brand
17 James Singleton
17 Quinton Ross
24 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Weasel

20 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
42 Elton Brand (+)
16 James Singleton (-)
17 Quinton Ross
24 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

20 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
42 Elton Brand 
15 James Singleton (-) 
18 Quinton Ross (+)
24 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston


----------



## NOBLE

20 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
42 Elton Brand 
15 James Singleton 
18 Quinton Ross
23 Sam Cassell (-)
34 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

19 Chris Kaman (-)
16 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley
42 Elton Brand 
15 James Singleton 
18 Quinton Ross
23 Sam Cassell 
35 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bruindre

19 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette
*9 Cuttino Mobley* (-)
42 Elton Brand 
15 James Singleton 
18 Quinton Ross
*24 Sam Cassell* (+)
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

what exactly is the point of this again? its obvious elton brand is going to win. no one dares to vote against his Holiness


----------



## leidout

19 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette
9 Cuttino Mobley
41 Elton Brand (-)
16 James Singleton (+)
18 Quinton Ross
24 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston

Yeah, FU Elton! You and all your damned humbleness...


----------



## Shady*

19 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette
9 Cuttino Mobley*
40 Elton Brand (-)*
16 James Singleton*
19 Quinton Ross (+)*
24 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> what exactly is the point of this again? its obvious elton brand is going to win. no one dares to vote against his Holiness


Even if Elton does win, which he won't, we still wouldn't know who the runner up is, third to last, ect.


----------



## Weasel

19 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley (+)
40 Elton Brand 
15 James Singleton (-)
19 Quinton Ross 
24 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

19 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette (+)
10 Cuttino Mobley 
40 Elton Brand 
15 James Singleton 
18 Quinton Ross (-)
24 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

20 Chris Kaman (+)
17 Corey Maggette 
10 Cuttino Mobley
40 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton
18 Quinton Ross 
24 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

Shady™ said:


> Even if Elton does win, which he won't, we still wouldn't know who the runner up is, third to last, ect.


Well runner up is apparently going to be Livingston, for some reason. :biggrin:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman 
17 Corey Maggette 
10 Cuttino Mobley
40 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton
18 Quinton Ross 
23 Sam Cassell (-)
35 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bruindre

20 Chris Kaman 
17 Corey Maggette 
*9 Cuttino Mobley* (-)
40 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton
18 Quinton Ross 
*24 Sam Cassell* (+)
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## qross1fan

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
9 Cuttino Mobley 
40 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton
*19 Quinton Ross [+]
*24 Sam Cassell 
*34 Shaun Livingston [-]*

What's with the Livvy love?


----------



## squeemu

qrich1fan said:


> What's with the Livvy love?


I don't understand it either. I mean, he's good, but not THAT good...yet.

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley (+)
40 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton
19 Quinton Ross 
24 Sam Cassell 
33 Shaun Livingston [-]


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

squeemu said:


> I don't understand it either. I mean, he's good, but not THAT good...yet.


It's because of that "yet"

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
9 Cuttino Mobley [-]
40 Elton Brand
15 James Singleton
19 Quinton Ross 
24 Sam Cassell 
34 Shaun Livingston [+]


----------



## Weasel

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley (+)
40 Elton Brand
14 James Singleton (-)
19 Quinton Ross
24 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
10 Cuttino Mobley 
41 Elton Brand (+)
13 James Singleton (-)
19 Quinton Ross
24 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
9 Cuttino Mobley (-) 
41 Elton Brand 
13 James Singleton 
19 Quinton Ross
24 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bruindre

Where the heck is the love for Sam I Am?

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
*8 Cuttino Mobley* (-) 
41 Elton Brand 
13 James Singleton 
19 Quinton Ross
*25 Sam Cassell * (+)
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
8 Cuttino Mobley 
42 Elton Brand (+)
13 James Singleton
19 Quinton Ross
25 Sam Cassell 
34 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
8 Cuttino Mobley 
41 Elton Brand (-)
13 James Singleton
19 Quinton Ross
25 Sam Cassell 
35 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Weasel

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
8 Cuttino Mobley 
42 Elton Brand (+)
12 James Singleton (-)
19 Quinton Ross
25 Sam Cassell 
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
8 Cuttino Mobley 
42 Elton Brand 
11 James Singleton (-)
20 Quinton Ross (+)
25 Sam Cassell 
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## qross1fan

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
8 Cuttino Mobley
42 Elton Brand
11 James Singleton 
21 Quinton Ross *(+)*
25 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston *(-)*


----------



## squeemu

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
8 Cuttino Mobley
43 Elton Brand (+)
11 James Singleton
21 Quinton Ross 
25 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bruindre

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
*7 Cuttino Mobley * (-)
43 Elton Brand 
11 James Singleton
21 Quinton Ross 
*26 Sam Cassell* (+)
33 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
7 Cuttino Mobley*
42 Elton Brand (-)*
11 James Singleton*
22 Quinton Ross (+)*
26 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
7 Cuttino Mobley
41 Elton Brand (-)
11 James Singleton
22 Quinton Ross 
26 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## squeemu

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
7 Cuttino Mobley
42 Elton Brand (+)
11 James Singleton
22 Quinton Ross
26 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston (-)

Voting Livingston up is one thing, but voting Brand down...there's something wrong with that.


----------



## bruindre

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
*6 Cuttino Mobley* (-)
*43 Elton Brand* (+)
11 James Singleton
22 Quinton Ross
26 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston 



squeemu said:


> Voting Livingston up is one thing, but voting Brand down...there's something wrong with that.


WORD!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
5 Cuttino Mobley (-)
43 Elton Brand 
12 James Singleton (+)
22 Quinton Ross
26 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

squeemu said:


> 20 Chris Kaman
> 17 Corey Maggette
> 7 Cuttino Mobley
> 42 Elton Brand (+)
> 11 James Singleton
> 22 Quinton Ross
> 26 Sam Cassell
> 33 Shaun Livingston (-)
> 
> Voting Livingston up is one thing, but voting Brand down...there's something wrong with that.



i hate elton brand, that's why.


----------



## bruindre

bootstrenf said:


> i hate elton brand, that's why.


You're a Clippers fan and you hate Elton Brand. Why?


----------



## bootstrenf

bruindre said:


> You're a Clippers fan and you hate Elton Brand. Why?



come on brui*n*dre, i thought you'd realize i was just trying to be funny. elton is my favorite player. just fun to watch all these folks get their panties in a knot... :biggrin:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
4 Cuttino Mobley (-)
43 Elton Brand 
12 James Singleton 
22 Quinton Ross
27 Sam Cassell (+)
33 Shaun Livingston


----------



## El chido

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
3 Cuttino Mobley (-)
43 Elton Brand 
12 James Singleton 
22 Quinton Ross
27 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
2 Cuttino Mobley (-)
43 Elton Brand 
12 James Singleton 
22 Quinton Ross
27 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## qross1fan

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
2 Cuttino Mobley 
43 Elton Brand
12 James Singleton
*23 Quinton Ross [+]*
27 Sam Cassell
*34 Shaun Livingston [-]*


----------



## bruindre

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
1 Cuttino Mobley (-)
44 Elton Brand (+)
12 James Singleton
23 Quinton Ross 
27 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bruindre

bootstrenf said:


> come on bruindre, i thought you'd realize i was just trying to be funny. elton is my favorite player. just fun to watch all these folks get their panties in a knot... :biggrin:


Unacceptable.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
*0 Cuttino Mobley (-)
45 Elton Brand (+)*
12 James Singleton
23 Quinton Ross
27 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston

goodbye mobley, hello elton brand!


----------



## bootstrenf

bruindre said:


> Unacceptable.



you're just mad, because i was the one who voted off mario in warrior survivor... :biggrin:


----------



## bruindre

bootstrenf said:


> you're just mad, because i was the one who voted off mario in warrior survivor... :biggrin:


Touche


----------



## qross1fan

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
45 Elton Brand 
*11 James Singleton [-]
24 Quinton Ross [+]*
27 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Weasel

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
45 Elton Brand
10 James Singleton [-]
24 Quinton Ross 
28 Sam Cassell (+)
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bruindre

20 Chris Kaman
17 Corey Maggette
45 Elton Brand
9 James Singleton [-]
24 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell (+)
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman
18 Corey Maggette 
45 Elton Brand
9 James Singleton 
23 Quinton Ross (-) 
29 Sam Cassell 
35 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Shady*

20 Chris Kaman
18 Corey Maggette*
44 Elton Brand (-)
10 James Singleton (+)*
23 Quinton Ross
29 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston

C'mon guys! Show some Brand hate!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Shady™ said:


> C'mon guys! Show some Brand hate!


right when you show some kobe hate on the other survivor in the lakers forum


----------



## squeemu

This is just stupid. There's no point in participating anymore.


----------



## DaFranchise

squeemu said:


> This is just stupid. There's no point in participating anymore.


Exactly...No one hates EB. How could you?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

DaFranchise said:


> Exactly...No one hates EB. How could you?


ya uh shady, i want to know how in the world elton brand wont win this, like u replied to my other post. since we're basically ranking the runner ups, we should just take his name off the list and just make him #1, like he should be.


----------



## choiboi46

Yah, why dont we just take out Brand out of the list (since we know he's gonna win) and continue the "clippers survivor" for runner-up so I'll continue it....

19 Chris Kaman (-)
19 Corey Maggette (+)
10 James Singleton
23 Quinton Ross
29 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

You can't just remove someone because they're winning by a large margin. If you don't want EB to win then vote against him.

19 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette*
43 Elton Brand (-)**
11 James Singleton (+)*
23 Quinton Ross
29 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## qross1fan

19 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette
43 Elton Brand 
11 James Singleton 
*24 Quinton Ross [+]*
29 Sam Cassell
*34 Shaun Livingston[-]*


----------



## choiboi46

Shady™ said:


> You can't just remove someone because they're winning by a large margin. If you don't want EB to win then vote against him.
> 
> 19 Chris Kaman
> 19 Corey Maggette*
> 43 Elton Brand (-)**
> 11 James Singleton (+)*
> 23 Quinton Ross
> 29 Sam Cassell
> 35 Shaun Livingston


im not saying I dont want him to win....
-take him out and vote for the "runner-up".....meaning Brand would be the winner b/c about every "clippers" fan here knows hes gonna win....


----------



## bruindre

choiboi46 said:


> im not saying I dont want him to win....
> -take him out and vote for the "runner-up".....meaning Brand would be the winner b/c about every "clippers" fan here knows hes gonna win....


"really"?


----------



## bruindre

19 Chris Kaman
*18 Corey Maggette * (-)
43 Elton Brand 
11 James Singleton 
24 Quinton Ross 
*30 Sam Cassell * (+)
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Weasel

20 Chris Kaman (+)
18 Corey Maggette 
43 Elton Brand
10 James Singleton (-)
24 Quinton Ross
30 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

*21 Chris Kaman (+)*
18 Corey Maggette 
*42 Elton Brand (-)*
10 James Singleton 
24 Quinton Ross
30 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Weasel

22 Chris Kaman (+)
18 Corey Maggette
42 Elton Brand
9 James Singleton (-)
24 Quinton Ross
30 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman 
18 Corey Maggette
42 Elton Brand
8 James Singleton (-) 
24 Quinton Ross
30 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bruindre

22 Chris Kaman 
*17 Corey Maggette* (-)
42 Elton Brand
8 James Singleton 
24 Quinton Ross
*31 Sam Cassell * (+)
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## leidout

21 Chris Kaman (-)
18 Corey Maggette (+)
42 Elton Brand
8 James Singleton 
24 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

*22 Chris Kaman (+)*
18 Corey Maggette
*41 Elton Brand (-)*
8 James Singleton 
24 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## leidout

22 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette (+)
41 Elton Brand
8 James Singleton 
23 Quinton Ross (-)
31 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shady*

*23 Chris Kaman (+)*
19 Corey Maggette
*40 Elton Brand (-)*
8 James Singleton 
23 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman (-)
19 Corey Maggette
40 Elton Brand 
8 James Singleton 
23 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
36 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Weasel

22 Chris Kaman 
19 Corey Maggette
40 Elton Brand 
7 James Singleton (-)
23 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell (+)
36 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Pain5155

22 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette
39 Elton Brand (-)
8 James Singleton (+)
23 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell 
36 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette
38 Elton Brand (-)
8 James Singleton 
23 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell 
37 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

time to bring back elton brand

22 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette
*39 Elton Brand (+)*
*7 James Singleton (-)*
23 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
37 Shaun Livingston


----------



## leidout

elton brand has grown mad with power!

22 Chris Kaman
*19 Corey Maggette (+)
38 Elton Brand (-)*
7 James Singleton
23 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
37 Shaun Livingston


----------



## qross1fan

22 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette 
38 Elton Brand 
7 James Singleton
*24 Quinton Ross [+]*
31 Sam Cassell
*36 Shaun Livingston [-]*




leidout said:


> elton brand has grown mad with power!


nah that'd be Livingston


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

22 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette 
38 Elton Brand 
*6 James Singleton (-)*
*25 Quinton Ross (+) * 
31 Sam Cassell
36 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette 
37 Elton Brand (-)
6 James Singleton 
25 Quinton Ross 
31 Sam Cassell
37 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

23 Chris Kaman(+)
19 Corey Maggette 
37 Elton Brand 
6 James Singleton 
25 Quinton Ross 
31 Sam Cassell
36 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

23 Chris Kaman
20 Corey Maggette*[+]*
37 Elton Brand
6 James Singleton
25 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston *(-)*


----------



## Weasel

23 Chris Kaman
20 Corey Maggette
38 Elton Brand (+)
5 James Singleton (-)
25 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

23 Chris Kaman
*21 Corey Maggette(+)*
38 Elton Brand 
*4 James Singleton(-) * 
25 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

*24 Chris Kaman (+)*
21 Corey Maggette
*37 Elton Brand (-)*
4 James Singleton 
25 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

24 Chris Kaman 
21 Corey Maggette
38 Elton Brand (+)
4 James Singleton
25 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

25 Chris Kaman (+) 
21 Corey Maggette
38 Elton Brand 
3 James Singleton (-)
25 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## qross1fan

25 Chris Kaman 
21 Corey Maggette
38 Elton Brand
3 James Singleton 
26 Quinton Ross *[+]*
31 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston *[-]*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

25 Chris Kaman 
21 Corey Maggette
39 Elton Brand *[+]*
3 James Singleton 
26 Quinton Ross 
30 Sam Cassell *[-]*
33 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
21 Corey Maggette
38 Elton Brand (-)
3 James Singleton 
26 Quinton Ross 
30 Sam Cassell 
34 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

25 Chris Kaman 
21 Corey Maggette
38 Elton Brand 
2 James Singleton (-)
26 Quinton Ross 
31 Sam Cassell (+)
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Weasel

25 Chris Kaman 
21 Corey Maggette
39 Elton Brand (+)
1 James Singleton (-)
26 Quinton Ross 
31 Sam Cassell 
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## M-Blade

25 Chris Kaman 
21 Corey Maggette
39 Elton Brand
0 James Singleton [-]
26 Quinton Ross 
32 Sam Cassell [+]
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
21 Corey Maggette
38 Elton Brand (-)
26 Quinton Ross 
32 Sam Cassell 
35 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

25 Chris Kaman 
20 Corey Maggette (-)
39 Elton Brand (+)
26 Quinton Ross 
32 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## qross1fan

25 Chris Kaman
20 Corey Maggette 
39 Elton Brand 
27 Quinton Ross *[+]*
32 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston *[-]*


----------



## squeemu

25 Chris Kaman
20 Corey Maggette
40 Elton Brand (+)
27 Quinton Ross 
32 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## livingstononefour

24 Chris Kaman (-)
20 Corey Maggette
40 Elton Brand 
28 Quinton Ross (+)
32 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston


----------



## cadarn

25 Chris Kaman (+)
19 Corey Maggette(-)
40 Elton Brand 
28 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
19 Corey Maggette
39 Elton Brand (-) 
28 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## beavertrapper

25 Chris Kaman 
20 Corey Maggette (+)
39 Elton Brand 
28 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
20 Corey Maggette 
39 Elton Brand 
27 Quinton Ross (-)
32 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## qross1fan

25 Chris Kaman
20 Corey Maggette
39 Elton Brand
27 Quinton Ross 
33 Sam Cassell* [+]*
33 Shaun Livingston* [-]*


----------



## leidout

25 Chris Kaman
21 Corey Maggette (+)
39 Elton Brand
26 Quinton Ross (-)
33 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston


----------



## cadarn

26 Chris Kaman(+)
21 Corey Maggette 
39 Elton Brand
26 Quinton Ross 
33 Sam Cassell
32 Shaun Livingston(-)


----------



## squeemu

26 Chris Kaman
21 Corey Maggette
40 Elton Brand(+)
26 Quinton Ross
33 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston(-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

26 Chris Kaman
20 Corey Maggette(-)
41 Elton Brand(+)
26 Quinton Ross
33 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston


----------



## M-Blade

26 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette [-]
41 Elton Brand
26 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell [+]
31 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

26 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette 
42 Elton Brand (+)
26 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell 
30 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## cadarn

27 Chris Kaman(+)
19 Corey Maggette 
42 Elton Brand 
25 Quinton Ross(-)
34 Sam Cassell 
30 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

28 Chris Kaman(+)
19 Corey Maggette
42 Elton Brand
25 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

28 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette
41 Elton Brand (-)
25 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

28 Chris Kaman
19 Corey Maggette
40 Elton Brand (-)
25 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

29 Chris Kaman (+)
18 Corey Maggette (-)
40 Elton Brand 
25 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

29 Chris Kaman 
18 Corey Maggette 
41 Elton Brand (+)
25 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## cadarn

30 Chris Kaman (+)
17 Corey Maggette (-)
41 Elton Brand 
25 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

30 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette (-)
42( :biggrin: )Elton Brand (+)
25 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette 
41 Elton Brand (-)
25 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## qross1fan

30 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette
41 Elton Brand 
26 Quinton Ross (+)
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

30 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette
42 Elton Brand (+)
26 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman
16 Corey Maggette
41 Elton Brand (-)
26 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## M-Blade

29 Chris Kaman [-]
16 Corey Maggette
41 Elton Brand 
27 Quinton Ross [+]
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

29 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette
42 Elton Brand (+)
27 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

28 Chris Kaman (-)
16 Corey Maggette
43 Elton Brand (+)
27 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

28 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette
42 Elton Brand (-)
27 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

29 Chris Kaman (+)
16 Corey Maggette
42 Elton Brand 
27 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
29 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

29 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette
41 Elton Brand (-)
27 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Weasel

29 Chris Kaman 
16 Corey Maggette
42 Elton Brand (+)
26 Quinton Ross (-)
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston


----------



## choiboi46

29 Chris Kaman 
17 Corey Maggette(+)
41 Elton Brand (-)
26 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston


----------



## leidout

29 Chris Kaman 
18 Corey Maggette (+)
41 Elton Brand 
25 Quinton Ross (-)
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

28 Chris Kaman (-) 
18 Corey Maggette 
42 Elton Brand (+)
25 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston

this is going no where fast


----------



## cadarn

28 Chris Kaman 
17 Corey Maggette (-) 
42 Elton Brand 
25 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell(+)
30 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

28 Chris Kaman 
17 Corey Maggette 
41 Elton Brand (-)
25 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

27 Chris Kaman (-)
17 Corey Maggette 
42 Elton Brand (+)
25 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston


----------



## cadarn

28 Chris Kaman (+)
16 Corey Maggette (-)
42 Elton Brand 
25 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

28 Chris Kaman 
15 Corey Maggette (-)
42 Elton Brand 
25 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
32 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

27 Chris Kaman (-)
15 Corey Maggette 
43 Elton Brand (+) 
25 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
32 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

27 Chris Kaman 
15 Corey Maggette 
42 Elton Brand (-) 
25 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## El chido

27 Chris Kaman 
15 Corey Maggette 
42 Elton Brand 
24 Quinton Ross (-) 
35 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston (+)

I think that Ross and Corey have to be the next to go.
I have a suggestion so that this thread can go faster.
Change it to 2 or 3 additions and 2 or 3 substractions.


----------



## matador1238

Just pick between Elton Brand and Livingston.


----------



## bootstrenf

27 Chris Kaman 
15 Corey Maggette 
41 Elton Brand (-)
24 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

26 Chris Kaman (-)
15 Corey Maggette 
42 Elton Brand (+)
24 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## cadarn

27 Chris Kaman (+)
14 Corey Maggette (-)
42 Elton Brand 
24 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

26 Chris Kaman (-)
14 Corey Maggette 
43 Elton Brand (+)
24 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman 
14 Corey Maggette 
42 Elton Brand (-)
24 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
36 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

27 Chris Kaman (+)
13 Corey Maggette (-)
42 Elton Brand 
24 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
36 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

26 Chris Kaman (-)
13 Corey Maggette 
43 Elton Brand (+)
24 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
36 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman 
13 Corey Maggette 
42 Elton Brand (-)
24 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
37 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

26 Chris Kaman 
13 Corey Maggette 
43 Elton Brand (+)
24 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
36 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

26 Chris Kaman 
13 Corey Maggette 
44 Elton Brand (+)
23 Quinton Ross (-)
35 Sam Cassell
36 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman 
13 Corey Maggette 
43 Elton Brand (-)
23 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
37 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

27 Chris Kaman (+)
12 Corey Maggette (-)
43 Elton Brand 
23 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
37 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

27 Chris Kaman 
11 Corey Maggette (-)
44 Elton Brand (+)
23 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
37 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

27 Chris Kaman 
11 Corey Maggette 
43 Elton Brand (-)
23 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
38 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## qross1fan

27 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette (+)
43 Elton Brand 
23 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
37 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

27 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette 
42 Elton Brand (-) 
23 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
38 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Shady*

27 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette 
*41 Elton Brand (-) * 
23 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
*39 Shaun Livingston (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

27 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette 
40 Elton Brand (-) 
23 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
40 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Can't understand why people are substracting from Brand when all these players are still in the voting! :no:

27 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
41 Elton Brand (+)
22 Quinton Ross (-)
35 Sam Cassell
40 Shaun Livingston


----------



## cadarn

28 Chris Kaman(+)
12 Corey Maggette
41 Elton Brand 
21 Quinton Ross (-)
35 Sam Cassell
40 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

28 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
40 Elton Brand (-) 
21 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
41 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

28 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
39 Elton Brand (-) 
21 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
42 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Weasel

28 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
40 Elton Brand (+) 
20 Quinton Ross (-)
35 Sam Cassell
42 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

28 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
41 Elton Brand (+) 
20 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
41 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

28 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
40 Elton Brand (-) 
20 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
42 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

28 Chris Kaman
12 Corey Maggette
39 Elton Brand (-) 
20 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
43 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Shady*

*29 Chris Kaman (+)*
12 Corey Maggette
*38 Elton Brand (-)* 
20 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
43 Shaun Livingston

Bwahahaha! Now Brand isn't even winning!


----------



## NOBLE

29 Chris Kaman 
11 Corey Maggette (-)
38 Elton Brand
20 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
44 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

29 Chris Kaman 
10 Corey Maggette (-)
38 Elton Brand
20 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
45 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

29 Chris Kaman 
9 Corey Maggette (-)
38 Elton Brand
20 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
46 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

30 Chris Kaman (+)
9 Corey Maggette 
38 Elton Brand
20 Quinton Ross 
35 Sam Cassell
45 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

30 Chris Kaman 
9 Corey Maggette
39 Elton Brand (+)
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
44 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## NOBLE

30 Chris Kaman 
9 Corey Maggette
38 Elton Brand (-)
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
45 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman 
9 Corey Maggette
37 Elton Brand (-)
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
46 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

30 Chris Kaman 
9 Corey Maggette
36 Elton Brand (-)
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
47 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## squeemu

30 Chris Kaman
9 Corey Maggette
37 Elton Brand (+)
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
46 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman 
9 Corey Maggette
36 Elton Brand (-)
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
47 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

30 Chris Kaman 
9 Corey Maggette
35 Elton Brand (-)
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
48 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman 
9 Corey Maggette
34 Elton Brand (-)
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
49 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

30 Chris Kaman 
9 Corey Maggette
33 Elton Brand (-)
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
50 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## squeemu

Yeah, this pretty much is just a waste of time...


----------



## NOBLE

squeemu said:


> Yeah, this pretty much is just a waste of time...


 Yup, and I have plenty to waste.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

seriously is this being counted toward our 100 posts to enter to win a supporting membership? i would participate more if it was


----------



## NOBLE

30 Chris Kaman 
9 Corey Maggette
32 Elton Brand (-)
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
51 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Pain5155

this thing is never gonna end, has a game like this ever ended?

30 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette (+)
32 Elton Brand
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
50 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## NOBLE

30 Chris Kaman
9 Corey Maggette (-)
32 Elton Brand
20 Quinton Ross
35 Sam Cassell
51 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman
9 Corey Maggette 
32 Elton Brand
20 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell (-)
52 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

30 Chris Kaman
9 Corey Maggette 
33 Elton Brand(+)
20 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell 
51 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman
9 Corey Maggette 
32 Elton Brand(-)
20 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell 
52 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Shady*

*31 Chris Kaman (+)*
9 Corey Maggette
*31 Elton Brand (-)*
20 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
52 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Pnack

32 Chris Kaman (+)
9 Corey Maggette
31 Elton Brand 
19 Quinton Ross (-)
34 Sam Cassell
52 Shaun Livingston


----------



## paperclip

31 Chris Kaman -
10 Corey Maggette +
31 Elton Brand
19 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
52 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

31 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
32 Elton Brand +
18 Quinton Ross -
34 Sam Cassell
52 Shaun Livingston


----------



## cadarn

31 Chris Kaman
10 Corey Maggette
33 Elton Brand +
18 Quinton Ross 
34 Sam Cassell
51 Shaun Livingston-


----------



## Shady*

*32 Chris Kaman (+)*
10 Corey Maggette*
32 Elton Brand (-)*
18 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
51 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Dynamic™

32 Chris Kaman 
*9 Corey Maggette (-)*
32 Elton Brand 
*19 Quinton Ross (+)*
34 Sam Cassell
51 Shaun Livingston


----------



## NOBLE

32 Chris Kaman 
8 Corey Maggette (-)
32 Elton Brand 
19 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
52 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

32 Chris Kaman 
8 Corey Maggette 
31 Elton Brand (-)
19 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
53 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

32 Chris Kaman 
8 Corey Maggette 
30 Elton Brand (-)
19 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
54 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

32 Chris Kaman 
8 Corey Maggette 
29 Elton Brand (-)
19 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
55 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## paperclip

30 Chris Kaman
9 Corey Maggette +
29 Elton Brand
19 Quinton Ross
34 Sam Cassell
54 Shaun Livingston -


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman
9 Corey Maggette 
29 Elton Brand
19 Quinton Ross
33 Sam Cassell (-)
55 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Pnack

30 Chris Kaman
9 Corey Maggette
30 Elton Brand (+)
18 Quinton Ross (-)
33 Sam Cassell 
55 Shaun Livingston

p.s. bootstrenf your supposed to wait an hour before going again.


----------



## cadarn

30 Chris Kaman
8 Corey Maggette(-)
31 Elton Brand (+)
18 Quinton Ross 
33 Sam Cassell 
55 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Wade2Bosh

30 Chris Kaman
7 Corey Maggette(-)
32 Elton Brand (+)
18 Quinton Ross 
33 Sam Cassell 
55 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman
7 Corey Maggette
32 Elton Brand 
18 Quinton Ross 
32 Sam Cassell (-)
56 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

KobeBryant08 said:


> p.s. bootstrenf your supposed to wait an hour before going again.



i know, where did i make a mistake?


----------



## M-Blade

30 Chris Kaman
7 Corey Maggette
33 Elton Brand [+]
17 Quinton Ross [-]
32 Sam Cassell 
56 Shaun Livingston


----------



## cadarn

30 Chris Kaman
6 Corey Maggette[-]
34 Elton Brand [+]
17 Quinton Ross 
32 Sam Cassell 
56 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

*31 Chris Kaman (+)*
6 Corey Maggette*
33 Elton Brand [-]*
17 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
56 Shaun Livingston


----------



## paperclip

31 Chris Kaman 
7 Corey Maggette +
33 Elton Brand 
17 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
55 Shaun Livingston -


----------



## bootstrenf

31 Chris Kaman 
7 Corey Maggette 
33 Elton Brand 
17 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell (-)
56 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

32 Chris Kaman (+)
6 Corey Maggette (-)
33 Elton Brand 
17 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell 
56 Shaun Livingston


----------



## paperclip

32 Chris Kaman
7 Corey Maggette +
33 Elton Brand
16 Quinton Ross -
31 Sam Cassell
56 Shaun Livingston


----------



## X-Factor

32 Chris Kaman
7 Corey Maggette
33 Elton Brand
15 Quinton Ross (-)
32 Sam Cassell (+)
56 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

32 Chris Kaman
7 Corey Maggette
34 Elton Brand (+)
14 Quinton Ross (-)
32 Sam Cassell 
56 Shaun Livingston


----------



## cadarn

32 Chris Kaman
7 Corey Maggette
35 Elton Brand (+)
13 Quinton Ross (-)
32 Sam Cassell 
56 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

*33 Chris Kaman (+)*
7 Corey Maggette
*34 Elton Brand (-)*
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
56 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

32 Chris Kaman (-)
7 Corey Maggette
34 Elton Brand 
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
57 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

31 Chris Kaman (-)
7 Corey Maggette
34 Elton Brand 
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
58 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman (-)
7 Corey Maggette
34 Elton Brand 
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
59 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

30 Chris Kaman 
6 Corey Maggette(-)
35 Elton Brand (+)
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
59 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman 
6 Corey Maggette
34 Elton Brand (-)
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
60 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman 
6 Corey Maggette
33 Elton Brand (-)
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
61 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

30 Chris Kaman 
5 Corey Maggette(-)
34 Elton Brand (+)
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
61 Shaun Livingston


----------



## NOBLE

30 Chris Kaman 
4 Corey Maggette (-)
34 Elton Brand 
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
62 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman 
3 Corey Maggette (-)
34 Elton Brand 
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
63 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman 
2 Corey Maggette (-)
34 Elton Brand 
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
64 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

30 Chris Kaman 
1 Corey Maggette (-)
35 Elton Brand (+)
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
64 Shaun Livingston


----------



## NOBLE

30 Chris Kaman 
 0 Corey Maggette (-)
35 Elton Brand 
13 Quinton Ross
32 Sam Cassell
65 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

30 Chris Kaman 
35 Elton Brand 
13 Quinton Ross
31 Sam Cassell (-)
66 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

30 Chris Kaman 
35 Elton Brand 
13 Quinton Ross
30 Sam Cassell (-)
67 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

30 Chris Kaman 
36 Elton Brand (+)
13 Quinton Ross
30 Sam Cassell 
66 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## paperclip

29 Chris Kaman -
36 Elton Brand
14 Quinton Ross +
30 Sam Cassell
66 Shaun Livingston


----------



## cadarn

30 Chris Kaman+
36 Elton Brand
14 Quinton Ross 
30 Sam Cassell
65 Shaun Livingston-


----------



## paperclip

29 Chris Kaman -
36 Elton Brand
15 Quinton Ross +
30 Sam Cassell
65 Shaun Livingston


----------



## cadarn

29 Chris Kaman 
37 Elton Brand+
15 Quinton Ross 
30 Sam Cassell
64 Shaun Livingston-


----------



## bootstrenf

29 Chris Kaman 
36 Elton Brand (-)
15 Quinton Ross 
30 Sam Cassell
65 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

29 Chris Kaman 
37 Elton Brand (+)
14 Quinton Ross (-)
30 Sam Cassell
65 Shaun Livingston


----------



## VC4MVP

29 Chris Kaman 
38 Elton Brand (+)
13 Quinton Ross (-)
30 Sam Cassell
65 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

29 Chris Kaman 
38 Elton Brand 
13 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell (-)
66 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

29 Chris Kaman 
39 Elton Brand (+)
12 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell 
66 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

29 Chris Kaman 
38 Elton Brand (-)
12 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell 
67 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

29 Chris Kaman 
37 Elton Brand (-)
12 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell 
68 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

29 Chris Kaman 
36 Elton Brand (-)
12 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell 
69 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

29 Chris Kaman 
35 Elton Brand (-)
12 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell 
70 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

29 Chris Kaman 
34 Elton Brand (-)
12 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell 
71 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

29 Chris Kaman 
33 Elton Brand (-)
12 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell 
72 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

29 Chris Kaman 
32 Elton Brand (-)
12 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell 
73 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

29 Chris Kaman 
31 Elton Brand (-)
12 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell 
74 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

29 Chris Kaman 
30 Elton Brand (-)
12 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell 
75 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Weasel

29 Chris Kaman
31 Elton Brand (+)
11 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell
75 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Dynamic™

29 Chris Kaman
31 Elton Brand 
*10 Quinton Ross (-)*
29 Sam Cassell
*76 Shaun Livingston (+)*


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

29 Chris Kaman
32 Elton Brand (+)
9 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell
76 Shaun Livingston


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

for the sake of ending this road to nowhere already

29 Chris Kaman
*33 Elton Brand (+)
8 Quinton Ross (-)*
29 Sam Cassell
76 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

*30 Chris Kaman (+)
32 Elton Brand (-)*
8 Quinton Ross
29 Sam Cassell
76 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

Who stickied this?


----------



## NOBLE

30 Chris Kaman 
32 Elton Brand 
7 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell 
77 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## paperclip

I see the same people voting 20 times a day...


29 Chris Kaman -
32 Elton Brand
8 Quinton Ross +
29 Sam Cassell
77 Shaun Livingston


----------



## NOBLE

29 Chris Kaman
32 Elton Brand
7 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell
78 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## 14HipClip

29 Chris Kaman
32 Elton Brand
6 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell
79 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

29 Chris Kaman
33 Elton Brand (+)
5 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell
79 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

29 Chris Kaman
32 Elton Brand (-)
5 Quinton Ross 
29 Sam Cassell
80 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

29 Chris Kaman
33 Elton Brand (+)
4 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell
80 Shaun Livingston


----------



## NOBLE

29 Chris Kaman
33 Elton Brand 
3 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell
81 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

29 Chris Kaman
34 Elton Brand (+)
2 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell
81 Shaun Livingston


----------



## VC4MVP

29 Chris Kaman
35 Elton Brand (+)
1 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell
81 Shaun Livingston

As they say in Mortal Kombat, finish him!! :rocket:


----------



## 14HipClip

29 Chris Kaman
35 Elton Brand
0 Quinton Ross (-)
29 Sam Cassell
82 Shaun Livingston (+)

who goes next...
SC or CK?


----------



## bootstrenf

29 Chris Kaman
35 Elton Brand
28 Sam Cassell (-)
83 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## 14HipClip

28 Chris Kaman (-)
36 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell
83 Shaun Livingston


----------



## NOBLE

27 Chris Kaman (-)
37 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell
83 Shaun Livingston


----------



## paperclip

27 Chris Kaman 
38 Elton Brand +
28 Sam Cassell
82 Shaun Livingston -


----------



## bootstrenf

27 Chris Kaman 
38 Elton Brand 
27 Sam Cassell (-)
83 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

27 Chris Kaman 
38 Elton Brand 
26 Sam Cassell (-)
84 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

27 Chris Kaman 
39 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell (-)
84 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

27 Chris Kaman 
39 Elton Brand 
24 Sam Cassell (-)
85 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## NOBLE

27 Chris Kaman 
39 Elton Brand 
23 Sam Cassell (-)
86 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## El chido

26 Chris Kaman (-)
39 Elton Brand 
24 Sam Cassell 
86 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman (-)
39 Elton Brand 
24 Sam Cassell 
87 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## El chido

sorry I posted at the same time and my 3's do not add up here is the real post

26 Chris Kaman (-)
39 Elton Brand 
23 Sam Cassell 
87 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

there have been multiple foulups, here is the correct count...


25 Chris Kaman 
39 Elton Brand 
23 Sam Cassell 
88 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
38 Elton Brand (-)
23 Sam Cassell 
89 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
39 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell (-)
89 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Shady*

*26 Chris Kaman (+)
38 Elton Brand (-)*
22 Sam Cassell
89 Shaun Livingston


----------



## paperclip

26 Chris Kaman 
39 Elton Brand +
22 Sam Cassell
88 Shaun Livingston -


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman 
38 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
89 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## VC4MVP

26 Chris Kaman 
39 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
88 Shaun Livingston (-)

This is the beginning of the end for Shaun Livingston! Only 88 more subtractions to go.


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman 
38 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
89 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## paperclip

26 Chris Kaman
39 Elton Brand +
22 Sam Cassell
88 Shaun Livingston -


----------



## Wade2Bosh

26 Chris Kaman
40 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
87 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman
39 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
88 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## qross1fan

26 Chris Kaman
40 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
87 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## paperclip

26 Chris Kaman
41 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
86 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman
40 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
87 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

...


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman
39 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
88 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Dynamic™

26 Chris Kaman
39 Elton Brand 
*21 Sam Cassell (-)*
*88 Shaun Livingston (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Dynamic™ said:


> 26 Chris Kaman
> 39 Elton Brand
> *21 Sam Cassell (-)*
> *88 Shaun Livingston (+)*


correction:

26 Chris Kaman
39 Elton Brand 
21 Sam Cassell (-)
89 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## paperclip

26 Chris Kaman
40 Elton Brand +
21 Sam Cassell 
88 Shaun Livingston -


----------



## X-Factor

26 Chris Kaman
40 Elton Brand 
22 Sam Cassell (+)
87 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## paperclip

26 Chris Kaman
41 Elton Brand +
22 Sam Cassell
86 Shaun Livingston -


----------



## Shady*

*27 Chris Kaman (+)
40 Elton Brand (-)*
22 Sam Cassell
86 Shaun Livingston


----------



## paperclip

27 Chris Kaman 
41 Elton Brand +
22 Sam Cassell
85 Shaun Livingston -


----------



## VC4MVP

27 Chris Kaman 
42 Elton Brand +
22 Sam Cassell
84 Shaun Livingston -


----------



## bruindre

27 Chris Kaman 
42 Elton Brand 
*23 Sam Cassell * (+)
*83 Shaun Livingston* (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

27 Chris Kaman 
43 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell 
82 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

27 Chris Kaman
43 Elton Brand 
24 Sam Cassell (+)
81 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

27 Chris Kaman
44 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell (-)
81 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Weasel

27 Chris Kaman
44 Elton Brand 
24 Sam Cassell (+)
80 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

27 Chris Kaman
45 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell (-)
80 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

27 Chris Kaman
46 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell (-)
80 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

27 Chris Kaman
45 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell 
81 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Ruff Draft

26 Chris Kaman(-)
46 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell 
81 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

26 Chris Kaman
47 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell 
80 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman
46 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell 
81 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

26 Chris Kaman
47 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell 
80 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

...


----------



## bootstrenf

...


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman
46 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell 
81 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

26 Chris Kaman
47 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell 
80 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman
46 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell 
81 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

26 Chris Kaman
47 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell 
80 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman
46 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell 
81 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

26 Chris Kaman
45 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell 
82 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## paperclip

25 Chris Kaman -
46 Elton Brand +
22 Sam Cassell
82 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
45 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
83 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
46 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
82 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
47 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
81 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
48 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
80 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
49 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
79 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## VC4MVP

25 Chris Kaman 
50 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
78 Shaun Livingston (-)

Shaun Livingston is slowly crumbling as brand is rising!!


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
49 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
79 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
50 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
78 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
49 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
79 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
50 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
78 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## cadarn

25 Chris Kaman 
51 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
77 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
52 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
76 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
51 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
77 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
52 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
76 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
51 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
77 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
50 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
78 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
51 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
77 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

25 Chris Kaman 
50 Elton Brand (-)
22 Sam Cassell
78 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
51 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
77 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
52 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
76 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman 
53 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell
75 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

25 Chris Kaman
53 Elton Brand 
23 Sam Cassell (+)
74 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

25 Chris Kaman
54 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell 
73 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## paperclip

24 Chris Kaman -
54 Elton Brand 
24 Sam Cassell +
73 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

23 Chris Kaman (-) (because I supposedly hear he doesn't want to stay in LA )
54 Elton Brand
24 Sam Cassell
74 Shaun Livingston (+) (because i hear he has been working on that shot majorly...)


----------



## M-Blade

22 Chris Kaman [-]
55 Elton Brand [+]
24 Sam Cassell 
74 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman 
54 Elton Brand (-)
24 Sam Cassell 
75 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman 
53 Elton Brand (-)
24 Sam Cassell 
76 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman 
54 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell 
75 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman 
53 Elton Brand (-)
24 Sam Cassell 
76 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

22 Chris Kaman 
54 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell (-)
76 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman 
53 Elton Brand (-)
23 Sam Cassell 
77 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman 
54 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell 
76 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman 
55 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell 
75 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman 
54 Elton Brand (-)
23 Sam Cassell 
76 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## qross1fan

22 Chris Kaman
55 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
75 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
56 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
74 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman
55 Elton Brand (-)
23 Sam Cassell
75 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
56 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
74 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman
55 Elton Brand (-)
23 Sam Cassell
75 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
56 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
74 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman
55 Elton Brand (-)
23 Sam Cassell
75 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman
54 Elton Brand (-)
23 Sam Cassell
76 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
55 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
75 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

22 Chris Kaman
54 Elton Brand (-)
23 Sam Cassell
76 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
55 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
75 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
56 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
74 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

22 Chris Kaman
57 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
73 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
58 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
72 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bruindre

22 Chris Kaman
58 Elton Brand
*24 Sam Cassell* (+)
*71 Shaun Livingston * (-)


----------



## qross1fan

22 Chris Kaman
59 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
70 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Weasel

22 Chris Kaman
59 Elton Brand 
25 Sam Cassell (+)
69 Shaun Livingston (-)

I get the feeling that it will be a while before this ends.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

21 Chris Kaman (-)
60 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell
69 Shaun Livingston

"I get the feeling that it will be a while before this ends."

You know it Weasel, but isn't it fun to post-pad?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman 
61 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell
68 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman 
60 Elton Brand (-)
25 Sam Cassell
69 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> I get the feeling that it will be a while before this ends.


we could do a poll on who wins when there are two players left.

21 Chris Kaman 
61 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell
68 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

21 Chris Kaman 
*62 Elton Brand (+)*
25 Sam Cassell
*67 Shaun Livingston (-)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Weasel said:


> I get the feeling that it will be a while before this ends.


We ran one of these over on the nets board...once it got down near the end and everyone was fairly close to eachother (one or two points difference I believe), those last couple were reset to 5 points each and went from there. Before that it was just going on forever without much changing.


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman 
61 Elton Brand (-)
25 Sam Cassell
68 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman 
62 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell
67 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman 
61 Elton Brand (-)
25 Sam Cassell
68 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## qross1fan

21 Chris Kaman
62 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell
67 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## cadarn

21 Chris Kaman
63Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell(-)
67 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
62 Elton Brand (-)
24 Sam Cassell
68 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
63 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
67 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
64 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
66 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
63 Elton Brand (-)
24 Sam Cassell
67 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## qross1fan

21 Chris Kaman
63 Elton Brand 
25 Sam Cassell (+)
66 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
64 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
65 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
63 Elton Brand (-)
24 Sam Cassell
66 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
64 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
65 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
65 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
64 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
64 Elton Brand (-)
24 Sam Cassell
65 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## qross1fan

21 Chris Kaman
65 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
64 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
66 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
63 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
65 Elton Brand (-)
24 Sam Cassell
64 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## cadarn

21 Chris Kaman
66 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell (-)
64 Shaun Livingston


----------



## qross1fan

21 Chris Kaman
67 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell 
63 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
65 Elton Brand (-)
23 Sam Cassell 
65 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## VC4MVP

21 Chris Kaman
66 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell 
64 Shaun Livingston (-)
:clap:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
67 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell 
63 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

22 Chris Kaman (+)
67 Elton Brand 
23 Sam Cassell
62 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman 
68 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
61 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman 
69 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
60 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

22 Chris Kaman
70 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell (-)
60 Shaun Livingston


----------



## bruindre

22 Chris Kaman
70 Elton Brand 
*23 Sam Cassell * (+)
*59 Shaun Livingston* (-)


----------



## squeemu

22 Chris Kaman
71 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell 
58 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
72 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell 
57 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
73 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell 
56 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

22 Chris Kaman
74 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
55 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
75 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
54 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

22 Chris Kaman
76 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
53 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
77 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell
52 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

22 Chris Kaman
77 Elton Brand 
24 Sam Cassell (+)
51 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
78 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell 
50 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

22 Chris Kaman
79 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
49 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman 
80 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
48 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman 
81 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
47 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
82 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
46 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

22 Chris Kaman
83 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
45 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## cadarn

22 Chris Kaman
84 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
44 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
85 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell
43 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

ok now the EB love is out of hand 

22 Chris Kaman
84 Elton Brand (-)
25 Sam Cassell (+)
43 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
85 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell 
42 Shaun Livingston (-)

"ok now the EB love is out of hand"

keep thinking like that this thread will truely never end


----------



## leidout

21 Chris Kaman (-)
85 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell 
42 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman 
86 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell
41 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
87 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell
40 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bruindre

*20 Chris Kaman* (-)
87 Elton Brand 
*26 Sam Cassell * (+)
40 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Weasel

20 Chris Kaman
87 Elton Brand
27 Sam Cassell (+)
39 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

20 Chris Kaman
87 Elton Brand
28 Sam Cassell (+)
38 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman
88 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell 
37 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

20 Chris Kaman
89 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell
36 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman
90 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell
35 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman
91 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell
34 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

19 Chris Kaman (-)
91 Elton Brand 
29 Sam Cassell (+)
34 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman
92 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell
33 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman
93 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell
32 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman
94 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell
31 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

20 Chris Kaman
95 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell
30 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

21 Chris Kaman (+)
95 Elton Brand 
27 Sam Cassell (-)
30 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman 
96 Elton Brand (+)
27 Sam Cassell 
29 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
97 Elton Brand (+)
27 Sam Cassell
28 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*21 Chris Kaman(+)
87 Elton Brand (-)*
28 Sam Cassell 
37 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Weasel

21 Chris Kaman
87 Elton Brand
29 Sam Cassell (+)
36 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> 21 Chris Kaman
> 87 Elton Brand
> 29 Sam Cassell (+)
> 36 Shaun Livingston (-)


Elton Brand should be at 97 and shaun livingston should be at 26 and chris kaman should be at 22

so...

22 Chris Kaman
97 Elton Brand
29 Sam Cassell
26 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman 
98 Elton Brand (+)
29 Sam Cassell 
25 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
99 Elton Brand (+)
29 Sam Cassell
24 Shaun Livingston (-)

EDIT: lol I am literally 1/6 of this thread. 100 post in this thread :banana:


----------



## squeemu

22 Chris Kaman
99 Elton Brand 
30 Sam Cassell (+)
23 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

22 Chris Kaman
100 Elton Brand (+)
30 Sam Cassell 
22 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

23 Chris Kaman (+)
99 Elton Brand (-)
30 Sam Cassell
22 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman (-)
100 Elton Brand (+)
30 Sam Cassell 
22 Shaun Livingston


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman 
101 Elton Brand (+)
30 Sam Cassell
21 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Weasel

22 Chris Kaman
101 Elton Brand 
31 Sam Cassell (+)
20 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Chris Kaman
102 Elton Brand (+)
31 Sam Cassell 
19 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

22 Chris Kaman
102 Elton Brand 
32 Sam Cassell (+)
18 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Shady*

*23 Chris Kaman (+)
101 Elton Brand (-)*
32 Sam Cassell
18 Shaun Livingston


----------



## squeemu

23 Chris Kaman 
101 Elton Brand 
33 Sam Cassel (+)l
17 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

23 Chris Kaman
102 Elton Brand (+)
33 Sam Cassel 
16 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

23 Chris Kaman
103 Elton Brand (+)
33 Sam Cassel
15 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

23 Chris Kaman
*104 Elton Brand (+)*
33 Sam Cassel
*14 Shaun Livingston (-)*


----------



## squeemu

23 Chris Kaman
105 Elton Brand (+)
33 Sam Cassel
13 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

23 Chris Kaman
106 Elton Brand (+)
33 Sam Cassel
12 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

23 Chris Kaman
106 Elton Brand 
34 Sam Cassel (+)
11 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

23 Chris Kaman
107 Elton Brand (+)
34 Sam Cassel 
10 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

23 Chris Kaman
106 Elton Brand (-)
34 Sam Cassel 
11 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

22 Chris Kaman (-)
106 Elton Brand
34 Sam Cassel 
12 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman (-)
106 Elton Brand
34 Sam Cassel 
13 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
106 Elton Brand
35 Sam Cassel (+)
12 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
107 Elton Brand (+)
35 Sam Cassel 
11 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
106 Elton Brand (-)
35 Sam Cassel 
12 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
107 Elton Brand (+)
35 Sam Cassel
11 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
106 Elton Brand (-)
35 Sam Cassel
12 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
107 Elton Brand (+)
35 Sam Cassel
11 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
108 Elton Brand (+)
35 Sam Cassel
10 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

21 Chris Kaman
*109 Elton Brand (+)*
35 Sam Cassel
*9 Shaun Livingston (-)*


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
110 Elton Brand (+)
35 Sam Cassel
8 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
111 Elton Brand (+)
35 Sam Cassel
7 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
112 Elton Brand (+)
35 Sam Cassel
6 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Weasel

21 Chris Kaman
112 Elton Brand 
36 Sam Cassel (+)
5 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## qross1fan

20 Chris Kaman (-)
112 Elton Brand
36 Sam Cassel 
6 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman (+)
112 Elton Brand
36 Sam Cassel
5 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman 
113 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassel
4 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
114 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassel
3 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
113 Elton Brand (-)
36 Sam Cassel
4 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
112 Elton Brand (-)
36 Sam Cassel
5 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
113 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassel
4 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
112 Elton Brand (-)
36 Sam Cassel
5 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
113 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassel
4 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Weasel

21 Chris Kaman
113 Elton Brand 
37 Sam Cassel (+)
3 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
112 Elton Brand (-)
37 Sam Cassel 
4 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
113 Elton Brand (+)
37 Sam Cassel
3 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## MickyEyez

21 Chris Kaman
113 Elton Brand
36 Sam Cassel (-)
4 Shaun Livingston (+)

BOOOOTTTT STRENF! you are an all-star... that is a lot of posts man.


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
111 Elton Brand (-)
37 Sam Cassel 
5 Shaun Livingston (+)



sup nukka... when's the golf draft?


----------



## MickyEyez

21 Chris Kaman
110 Elton Brand (-)
36 Sam Cassel 
6 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
111 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassel
5 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## leidout

21 Chris Kaman
111 Elton Brand 
37 Sam Cassel (+)
4 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Weasel

21 Chris Kaman
111 Elton Brand 
38 Sam Cassel (+)
3 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
110 Elton Brand (-) 
38 Sam Cassel 
4 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
111 Elton Brand (+)
38 Sam Cassel
3 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## MickyEyez

21 Chris Kaman
111 Elton Brand
37 Sam Cassel (-)
4 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## qross1fan

21 Chris Kaman
111 Elton Brand
36 Sam Cassel (-)
5 Shaun Livingston (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

...


----------



## bootstrenf

....


----------



## bootstrenf

21 Chris Kaman
111 Elton Brand
35 Sam Cassel (-)
6 Shaun Livingston (+)
....


----------



## VC4MVP

21 Chris Kaman
112 Elton Brand(+)
35 Sam Cassel 
5 Shaun Livingston (-)

Finish him!!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
113 Elton Brand(+)
35 Sam Cassel
4 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
114 Elton Brand(+)
35 Sam Cassel
3 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Weasel

21 Chris Kaman
114 Elton Brand
36 Sam Cassel (+)
2 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Chris Kaman
115 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassel 
1 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## squeemu

21 Chris Kaman
115 Elton Brand 
37 Sam Cassel (+)
0 Shaun Livingston (-)


----------



## bruindre

Wow....I blink, and the Livingston haters assasinate him right out of this game.

*20 Chris Kaman* (-)
115 Elton Brand 
*38 Sam Cassel* (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

bruindre said:


> Wow....I blink, and the Livingston haters assasinate him right out of this game.
> 
> 20 Chris Kaman (-)
> 115 Elton Brand
> 38 Sam Cassel (+)


dont know who you are reffering to

19 Chris Kaman (-)
116 Elton Brand (+)
38 Sam Cassel


----------



## bruindre

18 Chris Kaman (-)
117 Elton Brand (+)
38 Sam Cassel



ClippersRuleLA said:


> dont know who you are reffering to


_who could that be?_
:thinking:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*17 Chris Kaman (-)
118 Elton Brand (+)*
38 Sam Cassel


----------



## bruindre

*16 Chris Kaman (-)
119 Elton Brand (+)*
38 Sam Cassel


----------



## bootstrenf

i retire from this game.

i hate all you guys, and i hope all your dogs die...


----------



## VC4MVP

15 Chris Kaman (-)
120 Elton Brand (+)
38 Sam Cassel

BTW, why dont u guys just reduce all their points to 5 after every time some1 is eliminated, it would be much easier, now u have to get kaman down 15, and cassell down 38. Although, we got livingston down from about 70 lol.


----------



## bruindre

*14 Chris Kaman* (-)
*121 Elton Brand* (+)
38 Sam Cassel


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

14 Chris Kaman 
*122 Elton Brand (+)
37 Sam Cassel (-)*


----------



## squeemu

13 Chris Kaman (-)
123 Elton Brand (+)
37 Sam Cassel 

Hey, I'm no Livingston hater! I just think he isn't one of the top three players on the team.


----------



## Weasel

12 Chris Kaman (-)
124 Elton Brand (+)
37 Sam Cassell


----------



## bruindre

*11 Chris Kaman* (-)
*125 Elton Brand * (+)
37 Sam Cassell


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

11 Chris Kaman 
*126 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassell (-)*


----------



## VC4MVP

10 Chris Kaman (-)
127 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassell


----------



## cadarn

9 Chris Kaman (-)
128 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassell


----------



## bruindre

*8 Chris Kaman* (-)
*129 Elton Brand * (+)
36 Sam Cassell


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

7 Chris Kaman (-)
130 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassell


----------



## Weasel

6 Chris Kaman (-)
131 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassell


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

5 Chris Kaman (-)
132 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassell


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

4 Chris Kaman (-)
131 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassell


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

4 Chris Kaman 
*132 Elton Brand (+)
37 Sam Cassell (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*3 Chris Kaman * (-)
*133 Elton Brand * (+)
37 Sam Cassell


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

2 Chris Kaman (-)
134 Elton Brand (+)
37 Sam Cassell


----------



## VC4MVP

1 Chris Kaman (-)
135 Elton Brand (+)
37 Sam Cassell

Get rid of the kaveman!!


----------



## Weasel

136 Elton Brand (+)
37 Sam Cassell

Kaman is out.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

our we gunna do a vote to see who wins or are we just gunna plus minus our way to the winner?

in case of the latter

137 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## qross1fan

137 Elton Brand (+)
36 Sam Cassell (-)

Weird, someone missed an add|subtraction due to the sum of the last numbers being odd

And by the way, is there a point of doing this? EB clearly won


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

qross1fan said:


> 137 Elton Brand (+)
> 36 Sam Cassell (-)
> 
> Weird, someone missed an add|subtraction due to the sum of the last numbers being odd
> 
> And by the way, is there a point of doing this? EB clearly won


i guess this is just post padding

138 Elton Brand (+)
35 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## cadarn

139 Elton Brand (+)
34 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

140 Elton Brand (+)
33 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Shady*

*139 Elton Brand (-)
34 Sam Cassell (+)*

Damnit...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

140 Elton Brand (+)
33 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

141 Elton Brand (+)
32 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## crazyfan

142 Elton Brand (+)
31 Sam Cassell (-)



This game's over.


----------



## bruindre

143 Elton Brand (+)
30 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

144 Elton Brand (+)
29 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

145 Elton Brand (+)
28 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

146 Elton Brand (+)
27 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## bruindre

147 Elton Brand (+)
26 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

148 Elton Brand (+)
25 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## crazyfan

149 Elton Brand (+)
24 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## bruindre

150 Elton Brand (+)
23 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Weasel

151 Elton Brand (+)
22 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## qross1fan

152 Elton Brand (+)
21 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## bruindre

153 Elton Brand (+)
20 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## bruindre

154 Elton Brand (+)
19 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

155 Elton Brand (+)
18 Sam Cassell (-)

that is wierd. there are supposed to be 170 points total but mathematics is telling me that this will lead to 173. :whoknows:


----------



## crazyfan

156 Elton Brand (+)
17 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## M-Blade

157 Elton Brand [+]
16 Sam Cassell [-]


----------



## Shady*

*156 Elton Brand [-]
17 Sam Cassell [+]*


----------



## crazyfan

157 Elton Brand [+]
16 Sam Cassell [-]


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

158 Elton Brand [+]
15 Sam Cassell [-]


----------



## Banjoriddim

159 Elton Brand [+]
14 Sam Cassell [-]

This thread is freaking post padding I guess you should have made poll like hundred or so posts ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

160 Elton Brand [+]
13 Sam Cassell [-]


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

161 Elton Brand [+]
12 Sam Cassell [-]


----------



## qross1fan

160 Elton Brand [-]
13 Sam Cassell [+]


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

161 Elton Brand [+]
12 Sam Cassell [-]


----------



## Wade2Bosh

162 Elton Brand [+]
11 Sam Cassell [-]


----------



## Shady*

*161 Elton Brand [-]
12 Sam Cassell [+]*


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

160 Elton Brand [-]
13 Sam Cassell [+]

HAH! VIVA LÁ RESISTÂNCE!


----------



## Weasel

161 Elton Brand (+) 
12 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## VC4MVP

162 Elton Brand (+) 
11 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

163 Elton Brand (+)
10 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## crazyfan

164 Elton Brand (+)
09 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

165 Elton Brand (+)
08 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

166 Elton Brand (+)
*07 Sam Cassell (-)*
*All on Sam Cassell!*


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

167 Elton Brand (+)
6 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## M-Blade

168 Elton Brand (+)
5 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Weasel

169 Elton Brand (+)
4 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

170 Elton Brand (+)
3 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

171 Elton Brand (+)
2 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

172 Elton Brand (+)
1 Sam Cassell (-)

my last and 135 post in this thread


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

173 Elton Brand (-)
2 Sam Cassell (+)

Go down fighting, baby.


----------



## Weasel

174 Elton Brand (+)
1 Sam Cassell (-)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> 173 Elton Brand (-)
> 2 Sam Cassell (+)
> 
> Go down fighting, baby.


this should have been 

171 Elton Brand
2 Sam Cassell

with Weasel it is now

172 Elton Brand
1 Sam Cassell

and with me it is finished

173 Elton Brand(+)
0 Sam Cassell(-)


----------



## Weasel

ClippersRuleLA said:


> t
> 
> and with me it is finished
> 
> 173 Elton Brand(+)
> 0 Sam Cassell(-)


Hooray! The game is done and Brand wins in a expected outcome. I think this was or will be one of the only team survivors to finish.


----------



## Shady*

ClippersRuleLA said:


> my last and 135 post in this thread


Actually, you posted 136 times in this thread.


----------



## crazyfan

Weasel said:


> Hooray! The game is done and Brand wins in a expected outcome. I think this was or will be one of the only team survivors to finish.




The rockets are about to finish theirs too.


----------



## VC4MVP

Weasel said:


> Hooray! The game is done and Brand wins in a expected outcome. I think this was or will be one of the only team survivors to finish.


Nets finished ours about a month or so ago. Each player only started out with 5.


----------



## bruindre

Congrats to EB.


----------

